# mail pièces jointes



## xdc (2 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour à tous, j'ai un petit souci, ces derniers temps, avec Mail. quand je veux inclure une pièce jointe dans un nouveau message, mail ne me permet plus de le placer ou je le souhaite dans la fenêtre du nouveau message. il positionne automatiquement la pièce jointe (ici, un petit film) en fin de message (après ma signature). est ce un bug ? ou quelqu'un connaît le moyen de remedier à ce petit problème.

merci.


----------



## xdc (2 Décembre 2008)

oups !!!!

j'ai trouvé tout seul. désolé. il suffisait de mieux regarder dans l'aide de MAil. ainsi, il faut aller dans édition, pièces jointes et décocher "veiller à toujours insérer les pièces jointes en fin de message."
:rateau:


----------



## GraphiqueDesign (2 Décembre 2008)

xdc a dit:


> oups !!!!
> 
> j'ai trouvé tout seul. désolé. il suffisait de mieux regarder dans l'aide de MAil. ainsi, il faut aller dans édition, pièces jointes et décocher "veiller à toujours insérer les pièces jointes en fin de message."
> :rateau:



... mais comme le dit également le message, tu risques d'avoir ensuite des soucis de compabilité avec les personnes sous Windows, ce qui, entre nous, n'est pas un scoop avec Mail !!!


Note du modo : mais là, tu as déjà un souci de compatibilité avec le forum "Applications", ça serait bien, avant d'ouvrir un topic, de prendre l'habitude de lire les annonces annotées "à lire avant de poster" lorsqu'il y en a en tête de forum. On déménage !


----------

